# Installing Euro Hinges



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

Hello. Hope all are well, if so, you're doing better than me! Different topic. Different blog.

Lady wants hardware switched out on 34 kit cab doors. Nice oak doors, old exposed hardware, wants soft close hidden hinges. I have to go take them off, remove old hardware, drill out and install new, go back, hang and adjust. Labor only. A, B or C?

A) $25 ea = $840

B) $27.50 ea = $935

C) $30 ea = $1020


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

You're drilling new 35mm holes on doors using a different type of hinge?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

how many are you talking about,and as said are you drilling new pockets.ill take 25 a door or pair any day,i just redid my whole house early this year,easy peasy,if you have the right tools?


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

Loren. New 35mm holes for different type hinge

Pottz. Cute dog. 34 doors, 34 pairs hinges. Easy yes, but then again nothing is easy. No drill press but that kreg jig and cordless drills. Her house isnt far away, but have to go there, take off doors, bring to shop, remove old, drill for new, go back, hang and adjust.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Loren. New 35mm holes for different type hinge
> 
> Pottz. Cute dog. 34 doors, 34 pairs hinges. Easy yes, but then again nothing is easy. No drill press but that kreg jig and cordless drills. Her house isnt far away, but have to go there, take off doors, bring to shop, remove old, drill for new, go back, hang and adjust.
> 
> - 1thumb


25 is fair then,dont feel ashamed.


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

Thnks, Pottz. I thought 25 ea was fair


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

> Thnks, Pottz. I thought 25 ea was fair, maybe a little lite if I don't mark up hinges and have her buy them direct from Cabinet Parts
> 
> https://www.cabinetparts.com/p/blum-hinges-european-cabinet-hinges-BH38N355B08-p6597
> 
> - 1thumb


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Throw out the big number first. If she chokes you can always come down. If she agrees, try not to smirk.


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

> Throw out the big number first. If she chokes you can always come down. If she agrees, try not to smirk.
> 
> - Madmark2


That's true too


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

well here in l.a. that price is about right.given time to travel remove rework and reinstall.at least if you want too make money.


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

> well here in l.a. that price is about right.given time to travel remove rework and reinstall.at least if you want too make money.
> 
> - pottz


LA, huh? How's life out there? I'm in Atlanta. Pricing prob close


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> well here in l.a. that price is about right.given time to travel remove rework and reinstall.at least if you want too make money.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...


well the covid is getting crazy,our hr called me at lunch and said dont come back,your getting tested tomorrow,if negative you can come back wednesday.hey it's all good i get a day paid to do some woodworking-lol.


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

Don't take back to shop. Just drill them on site and hang. Set up a workbench in garage, sweep up after.


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

> Don't take back to shop. Just drill them on site and hang. Set up a workbench in garage, sweep up after.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


I hear ya, but then she'll know how much time I got in it. Sometimes you gotta confuse them


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Don't take back to shop. Just drill them on site and hang. Set up a workbench in garage, sweep up after.
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> ...


bingo!


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

> well here in l.a. that price is about right.given time to travel remove rework and reinstall.at least if you want too make money.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...


Covid. I know. Had so many jobs cancel on me last year. I'm in the city and they were more freaked out then people in the suburbs. Like LA, they do lockdowns, mask mandates, and doesn't really seem to help, but it'll wipe you out if you can't work remote


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Don't play that game with the bid. 
Just tell her what you want. (whatever it is). If she pays great, if not, don't do it.

There is no winning playing the come down game if you're to high. I could explain the ramifications that come with it down the road to your reputation, but I don't think I need to.

Buy a bench top drill press and do it in a quarter of the time. Then you will always have it. This is a perfect job to gain a new tool.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Don t play that game with the bid.
> Just tell her what you want. (whatever it is). If she pays great, if not, don t do it.
> 
> There is no winning playing the come down game if you re to high. I could explain the ramifications that come with it down the road to your reputation, but I don t think I need to.
> ...


+1 ill take leeroys advise any day,listen too someone that does it for a living.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Drill press is the right tool for the job. It takes a lot of muscle to drill 35mm holes in hardwoods. The leverage of the press helps a lot.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Drill press is the right tool for the job. It takes a lot of muscle to drill 35mm holes in hardwoods. The leverage of the press helps a lot.
> 
> - Loren


+1


----------



## Jared_S (Jul 6, 2018)

+2 on the drill press.

Though If you are building doors with any frequency I would pick up a pneumatic hinge borer/press.


----------



## xedos (Apr 25, 2020)

My random musings on this :

All are too cheap if I'm doing the work.

All are too expensive if I'm paying.

If the materials are coming out of your end, $25 is gonna be whittled away quickly. $2.50 each hinge plus shipping , plus a box of screws is gonna be another $10+. You're under 20bucks a door for labor before you even start. Transport and logistics cost money, ordering , receiving , checking parts costs $.

How are you addressing whatever holes, slots, ect…are left over from the existing hinges ? Gonna buy putty or colored wax filler ? More $. Gonna take time to apply it too.

Don't underestimate how long it's going to take you in the adjustment phase. Especially since it's new. 1 to 2 hours minimum.

Oak is quite hard as you know, might want to have an xtra 35mm drill on hand in case you wear out yours. I also think the Kreg is going to get old and tiresome after the fourth or fifth door. It's not a production tool. Drill press is a good compromise. Hinge borers are expensive , even used, and take up a lot of space.

18v drill with a couple of 5Ah batteries would be a minimum for this task using a portable jig. 12v ain't gonna cut it.

You could get a euro-drill from eurolimited that functions as a portable boring jig and can be mounted in a drill press for volume work. It's a solid all rounder and versatile ; but not optimized for either task. The Blum and hettich jigs are far better options , but more expensive. They drill pilot holes for the mounting screws too, which you'll have to do in oak doors.

My cost would be more like $1500 - $1800 including parts , labor , and profit. I don't have to buy any tools or equipment.


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

As a retired cabinet maker id have to see the job to know how to price…

I couldn't just throw a number up without seeing the job or the old hinge..

He could screw up a door, break it, etc.

He could be there all week and some…

If I'm un sure on the job, I'd go hourly..


----------



## Jared_S (Jul 6, 2018)

> Drill press is a good compromise. Hinge borers are expensive , even used, and take up a lot of space.
> 
> - xedos


True, hinge Borers usually aren't cheap, but commonly are as low as $500 or so at auction. Only worth it If the op will be building doors. Everything takes up space though even a drill press. Id get rid of my drill press before I gave up my hinge borer though.

Cmt has a 3 head borer for the blum/salice patern that mounts in a drill press. About the same price as the ecodrill.


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

> Drill press is a good compromise. Hinge borers are expensive , even used, and take up a lot of space.
> 
> - xedos
> 
> ...


I'd give up a hinge borer first…a hinge boring machine is a want, but a need for productive shops..


----------



## skatefriday (May 5, 2014)

Boring accuracy is critical. Are the cabinets face frame, or frameless, overlay, or inset? I think the hard part will be getting the clip mounted accurately and all doors aligned properly, given you don't have the luxury of having the cabinet sitting on your bench. And while they are adjustable, I've found times when they weren't adjustable enough.

It could easily take you over an hour a door when you add in everything. What's your hourly rate?


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

Went with $25 per door, install hinges, hang, adjust. She's paying for hardware. Thanks for all input.

Strange times out here for many of us, If you have a friend, neighbor or family member who's up against it be sure to reach out to them. Could mean alot


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

I have Sommerfeld tools hinge jig it works great. It's expensive but well constructed and worth the money. I drilled 30 cabinet doors in a short amount of time. Once you set it for your reveal go to town. I used quartersawn red oak and the bit did not get dull. I have drilled a total of 50 doors on the same bit in oak.


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

For a one off situation, no way in he!! Would I buy a hinge press or drill press. Unless I just wanted it for other stuff.

I have the kreg jig and use a lot of red oak. It would be nothing to drill those with it.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

ATL? $30/door sounds way too low especially if you're having to do all the 35mm bores with a cordless drill. My family in Buckhead seem to have to pay a dollar per sliver of installed mulch, everything in downtown anyway is ridiculous! I would think $25/hinge inclusive of travel, tools, wear on consumables, travel again and your expertise would be far more appropriate. A cabinet shop of any significant size either wouldn't do it or would quote a go away price. Whatever you do, don't underprice yourself and *do* quality work.


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

> I have Sommerfeld tools hinge jig it works great. It s expensive but well constructed and worth the money. I drilled 30 cabinet doors in a short amount of time. Once you set it for your reveal go to town. I used quartersawn red oak and the bit did not get dull. I have drilled a total of 50 doors on the same bit in oak.
> 
> - Woodmaster1


Never heard of it, it's very cool. Rarely do I do 30+ doors at one time. Plus I'm so broke I can't pay attention! Me and my $30 kreig will have to do


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

> ATL? $30/door sounds way too low especially if you re having to do all the 35mm bores with a cordless drill. My family in Buckhead seem to have to pay a dollar per sliver of installed mulch, everything in downtown anyway is ridiculous! I would think $25/hinge inclusive of travel, tools, wear on consumables, travel again and your expertise would be far more appropriate. A cabinet shop of any significant size either wouldn t do it or would quote a go away price. Whatever you do, don t underprice yourself and *do* quality work.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Probably right. Job not in Buckhead tho. Retired couple in Decatur area. At $25 door, I'll do okay. Didn't think could get much more and need the work. I can't see more than 10 hrs total and that's being conservative. Krieg jig, good 35 mm bit, 18v drill and a 12 v for screw predrills. It's monotonous but not that bad.


----------

